# How do I change my default Kindle at Amazon?



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

When I purchase an item at Amazon the default is my K2.  I just registered a K3 yesterday and would like that to be my default.  Can I change it?  I will forget to change when I buy a book from the website, then my books will be "cluttering up"  my DH's new K2 (he bought me a K3 and inherited my K2).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just change the name of the Kindle.

Mine is named *Quinn (with the asterisk) so that it will be at the top of the list. The list is done alphabetically.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks, luv!!


----------

